# two 65 watt cfl's for 1 plant?



## HazE DazE 718 (Oct 8, 2009)

i have two 65 watt cfl's in a 4 foot tall 2 feet long and wide white grow box which give 3400 lumens each is this good enough for 1 weed plant? and what would be the best way to set them up? oh and i also have a 23 watt cfl which gives 1400 lumens but i heard was useless would this help at all if i put it inside the grow box?


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Oct 8, 2009)

Im growing some Autos with nothing but 23w CFLs. And they are looking fantastic, and are bigger than the range the breeder said they would be.

But as for muscling a full 2x2 area. No. Youll need more lighting.


----------



## greenfriend (Oct 8, 2009)

try a 150W HPS maybe


----------



## leafminer (Oct 10, 2009)

130W of CFL will do for one plant, I believe, providing you keep the lamps very close. And include the extra 23W unit, those lamps work fine.


----------

